# Dog training



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Posted on the TTMB and got very little response. New lab is due to be picked up Feb 1. At what age do most trainers prefer to start dogs?Also recommendations on trainers near Katy are appreciated.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Anything?


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

6 months or after pup get their permanent teeth. Basic obedience should start ASAP. Remember to let them be a puppy first. Allow them to get socialized to you and your family. I have a rule not to teach until the pups will look me in the eyes. 
Buy Jackie Mertens book "Sound Beginning". Hope this helps.

Lots of good gundog/hunt test trainers within an hour and a half drive of Katy. The closest is probably Steve Hendricks. Steve is an exceptional trainer that used to HT & FT. His dogs always have their tails wagging. His kennel is about 15 min from Katy. If you want more of a Hunt Test pro you will get many folks on this board to tell you that their pro is "the best". So get ready---LOL.

What I would suggest is to go out to a couple of hunt tests which will start up at the end of January. Get a catalogue, meet and watch some of the pros. Watch how they work. See how they take their dogs out of the truck, how do the dogs respond to the pro and vise versa. Do the dogs seem happy? Do they run with style? Are their tails wagging? Does the pro treat each dog as if he/she likes em?
Trust me. You will find a pro that you like. Once you pick a couple pros go out and visit their facilities. You'll know what to look for.


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

what duckdogtx said, I have female that I believe I ran too hard too early, not nearly as much drive as my two males iv had...The dog I have now didn't get any real formal hard training till 10 months old, before that just a lot of obedience, backyard retrieves and such. Like he said let them be a puppy first...


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Back to the original question. Years back, I did obedience and confidence marks until the pups permanent teeth came in. Then off to the force table (all of my dogs are force fetched). About 10 years ago I decided to wait until, I believed, the pup was emotionally mature enough to handle the grind of FF. 

Again. I would socialize the pup, buy one of the better puppy obedience books, teach the pup how to learn by starting basic commands like "sit", "here", "heal", and down. Do my homework and find a pro that fits both my dog and myself. A good pro will let you know what they want/don't want you to do with the pup before you bring it in for training.

NOTE: when throwing puppy marks, always end the session with the pup wanting more. I know its cute to watch a pup retrieve their toy or puppy bumper, BUT NEVER throw marks until the pup has an "I'm done" attitude.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Steve Biggers with Rocky Creek Retrievers in Brenham. A lot of happy clients on this board, including myself.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Brad Beaulieu at Saltgrass Retreivers. Great trainer 409-782-3000


----------



## gonzo (Aug 9, 2005)

*water dog*

buy book water dog. go from there. enjoy


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Steve Biggers is the best..


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Go to www.retrievertraining.net and search "the best and worst training books". There will be a who's who list of training books discussed. Some that have stood the test of time, along with some of the excellent books put together over the past 10-15 years.

My favorites:
Sound Beginnings by Jackie Mertens
Retriever Puppy Training by Cherolyn Loveland, trainer of many Field Champions.

My Favorite training systems for handling dogs:
Smart Works by Evan Graham
Total Retriever Training by Mike Lardy, trainer of Field Champions and multiple National Field Champions

BTW: Field Trial dogs hunt too!!!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Best Retrievers!


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

If your gonna train yourself use Evan Grahms smart works. Be patient!!


----------



## JonWayne (Jan 7, 2011)

I have mine at limestone kennels. Call James and he can tell you everything. He's a straight forward guy so be prepared to hear it how it is. I pick mine up on Sunday. Can't wait. Tell him Crocker sent you.
James-(713) 823-9342


----------



## JonWayne (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry he's located in monaville right outside brookshire


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. I've been doing a bunch of reading and researching online. I've got 3 or 4 trainers I think I will talk to and go visit. Thanks again for all the info.


----------



## Chesapeake's Dad (Jun 13, 2006)

2nd vote for Steve Hendricks. Very happy with the results he got me.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

google Ed Steward....New Ulm....

looks like he's on Linkedin

*ED Steward*

http://www.whitepages.com/name/ED-Steward/New-Ulm-TX/1gixxfi#suggestion

Home (979) 992-3603

Try this......not sure if it's him for sure but worth a try......


----------



## Sawemoffshort08 (Oct 4, 2012)

I've used Semaphore Retrievers. Dave Morman is one of the bests there is. His kennel is outside of Dime Box which is not a to far from Houston. I have one finished dog and another that will be getting her SH this spring. Normally has 8-10 dogs at one time. I wouldnt send my dog anywhere else.

http://semaphoreretrievers.com/


----------



## david ellison (Nov 17, 2008)

i went with steve hendricks ... training roxie was no problemn .. steve had a hard time training *me* !


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

HERE YA GO. Just a few of the gundog/hunt test trainers within an hour and half of Houston

*Brad Beaulieu-Saltgrass Retrievers, Winnie, TX (GD/HT)
***Rody Best-Best Retrievers, Paige, TX (GD/HT/SRS)
Steve Biggers-Rocky Creek Retrievers, Brenham, TX (GD/HT)
Adam Castro-Somerville, TX (mostly FTs)
*James Davis-Limestone Kennels, Monaville, TX (GD/HT/FT-Derby-Qual)
*Ron Fruidenberg- Oakwood Kennels, Angleton, TX (GD/HT/FT-Derby-Qual)
Steve Hendricks- Hendricks Retrievers, Katy-Hockley, TX (GD)
*Dave Morman- Semaphore Retrievers, Dime Box, TX (GD)
Jack Morris- Stellar Retrievers, Giddings, TX (GD/HT)
Kirk Wichman- Hidden Lake Retrievers, Anderson, TX (GD/HT)

*Lower number of dogs
***higher volume
GD-Gundogs.
HT-Hunt Tests.
FT-Field Trials.
All do Basic Obedience/some board.
most large volume trainers have apprentices.


----------



## Sawemoffshort08 (Oct 4, 2012)

Dave Morman trains HT, FT, qual, and derby dogs.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Sawemoffshort08 said:


> Dave Morman trains HT, FT, qual, and derby dogs.


Oops. I must have deleted the HT/FT. Dave is the last person I should've messed up on. He's a very dear family friend. He actually ran one of my young Qual dogs on a summer trip back when he went up to Michigan.

BTW: Dave is an amazing teacher. He's mentored me for years on training, handling, setting up tests, and most importantly, reading dogs.


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

gonzo said:


> buy book water dog. go from there. enjoy


X2! My dad trained all his labs from this book and all were great and with the family too.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

wennis1 said:


> X2! My dad trained all his labs from this book and all were great and with the family too.


I too used Water Dog (purchased 1991) to train a fantastic hunting dog that actually accomplished his Hunting Retriever Championship and a Senior title w/Master passes. For me, it was a great starter program, BUT there are quite a few books/programs that now far exceed the Wolters book. There are hundreds of retrievers trained by WD, but today, most are leaning towards the newer programs that fill in the holes left by Wolters. *Retriever training has advanced quite a bit over the last 15 yrs or so. *
If you're an "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" kindof guy, and own Water Dog, then keep with the program. 
Being involved in training retrievers for 22 yrs, I'd say go with the new sources. 
*Why buy an 8-track when you can have an I-pod?*


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for the list of trainers.. I have sent several emails and contact forms off. 
Only had a response from Dave Morman- Semaphore Retrievers so far.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Nick Stillwell does a great job training and is located right outside Bay City. He starts taking dogs again in March and you might want to give him a shout and see if he's full or PM me and I'll see how many slots he has left. 
Nick (979) 943-3387

He's honest with you about your dogs ability and most trainers have a 6 month minimum, he's not and it usually takes him 2-3months start to finish depending on your dog. You might want to bring in right before dove/teal season for a re-fresher course, but you're still looking at 3-4 months of training fees verse 6 month minimum.


----------

